# I'm nervous for the SAT exam



## Girl123 (Jun 28, 2014)

Im taking it soon and I am just so nervous. I hear its long and there are only like 2 breaks thats 10 minutes. Im afraid of of having to have to poop during the test and maybe the proctor wont let me go then my stomach will make noises. Its also gonna be so quiet and that makes me so insane. Has anyone take the SAT before with Ibs? What was it like for you? What should I bring to eat? Any encouraging words?
Quote


----------



## lithium (Oct 9, 2015)

Eat liquid foods like soft drinks or juices which you can tolerate.


----------



## wildflower1 (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi, I know its been a while and I'm guessing you are done with the SAT. I thought I would post on here anyways since I'm going through the same thing now. I'm a Senior in high school and I've been dealing with the stress of the SAT. I've sat through it twice and it wasnt very good. The first time I took a low dose anxiety pill to calm my nerves and I was very spacey through the test. It was good though! I got to sit in the last row away from most people and my stomach didn't growl once! The second time though, I had to sit right in the middle. My stomach was upset that day. Since you only get two breaks, I went to the bathroom every time but still, I needed to go more. My intestines growled once fairly loudly and then twice quietly. I was on edge the whole time, but it really wasn't that bad. The satisfaction of sitting through is AMAZING. it boosts your self confidence a bunch.

TIPS:

-Get up early and give yourself time to clear your bowels out.

-Go to the bathroom every break!!! And bring a snack.

-Try your best!

My score wasn't that good, but my parents and my doctors are proud that I could sit through it. Its stupid these tests give me so much anxiety, but thats just life. Just remember, this is a 4 hour quiet test out of your whole life. You can do it.


----------

